# New To Forum



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi there, getting ready for our big trip of the year. DW and I are heading out West from Ontario this Friday. Need help in figuring out what foodstuff we are allowed to take across the border into the US. The FDA site was last updated May 2006. Is this current?

Also would like any good CG sites anyone would have along Hwy 2 from the Soo to Idaho. We plan on going this way instead of Canada, know that way with eyes closed. Any help from members appreciated.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello, and welcome to our little corner of cyberspace.









I don't know if it's a U.S. national thing, but California is neurotic about bringing in any kind of live plant material, fresh fruits or veggies. I doubt that any processed, boxed, or canned food would be a problem. May 06 sounds recent enough for the regs.

Firewood is usually a problem going from the U.S. into Canada, but I don't know about the opposite. We're having trouble with some sort of bark beetle out here in the west that is of concern. I "wood" check this out too









Have a great trip


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

:action:Hi Luc & Betts









Welcome to Outbackers!








Are you Outback owners? Which model?

Have a fun and safe trip,
Dawn


----------



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

California Jim said:


> :action:Hi Luc & Betts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Luc & Betts,

Well, it's nice to have another Canadian family joining us...You should see how many are heading our way for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally at Zion National Park next July







I think you should join them on their trek to Utah!







Click on the link beneath my signature photo here.

I noticed that when you replied to my post, that you started a new topic to answer me. Just click on the reply button at the bottom of my reply box to respond to an individual like you did with CaliforniaJim's post. You can do that to reply to each person...does that make sense?

I probably confused you even more...sorry!
Dawn


----------



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Luc & Betts,
> 
> Well, it's nice to have another Canadian family joining us...You should see how many are heading our way for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally at Zion National Park next July
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn, new to this. Not sure what were doing for 2007, right now we are thinking just short trips, this one this year is gonna be a biggee


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome









Crossing the border is no biggie. US border is always interested what I have in the fridge (meat, dairy and fruits) Now we carry just the basics and shop once we cross the border. I do not want to take the chance and leave a T-bone steak behind.

Good luck and have a blast.

Thor


----------



## MrCanoeHead (Jul 3, 2006)

We had gone over earlier in the year (May) with a group of campers. At that time, someone had called Customs and Border Patrol at Ogdensburg, ON and came away with this list....

BEFF- NO
Chicken- cooked YES, raw NO)
PORK: Yes (Canadian Pork)
Milk- Yes
Vegetables- Yes (NO CITRUS)
Cheese- YES (but no soft cheeses like curds, Brie, etc. Cheddar is fine)
Eggs - No

We also went over the border in July and they specifically asked about eggs.

There's this "US Customs and Border Protection: Prohibited and Restricted Items" link - good luck trying to figure anything out.
US Customs and Border Protection: Restricted items

We came back on Route 2 from Manitoba two years ago and stayed one night at Lake Gogebic State Park in Michigan. IIRC, it was a nice large site right on the lake (and its a nice lake). I can't remember if we had electricity and/or water or not.

Congratulations on the new Outback. Maybe we'll see you camping around Ontario








(We're going to Bon Echo PP on Sept long and Voyageur PP Sept 22-23)


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Do you plan to stay in MI? If so, which route are you taking? Be sure to stop at the Welcome Center when you enter MI. They'll have information on construction and campgrounds, as well as sites to see along the way. Muskellonge Lake and Brimley State Parks are both wonderful but not full hook-ups. Both have lots of sites available for this weekend. You can reserve online at www.midnrreservations.com/campgrounds/. There's a private campground just north of Newberry all pull throughs with water and electric (only 8 with sewer), which I didn't mind for an overnight, Clementz's Northcountry 906-293-8562, www.northcountrycampground.com. These are the only ones I've stayed in on the east side. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Luc & Betts!*








Glad to have you aboard! 









If you are looking for a place in the Idaho panhandle, we just stayed at Farragut State Park on Lake Pend Oreille. Very nice place. And if you have kits there is a great theme park just down the road with some massive roller coasters!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Luc & Betts to the Outback Family 
Happy to see you found us

Don


----------



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for info, much appreciated. DW was asking what kind of restrictions will we face when crossing back into Canada. Do we need to make sure we have only certain foods??


MrCanoeHead said:


> Do you plan to stay in MI? If so, which route are you taking? Be sure to stop at the Welcome Center when you enter MI. They'll have information on construction and campgrounds, as well as sites to see along the way. Muskellonge Lake and Brimley State Parks are both wonderful but not full hook-ups. Both have lots of sites available for this weekend. You can reserve online at www.midnrreservations.com/campgrounds/. There's a private campground just north of Newberry all pull throughs with water and electric (only 8 with sewer), which I didn't mind for an overnight, Clementz's Northcountry 906-293-8562, www.northcountrycampground.com. These are the only ones I've stayed in on the east side. Have a wonderful trip!


Thanks Nonny. Yea we are hoping to make MI by Saturday night. As we get closer to the SOO on the Canuck side we'll check our options and decide from there.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Luc & Betts said:


> Also would like any good CG sites anyone would have along Hwy 2 from the Soo to Idaho. We plan on going this way instead of Canada, know that way with eyes closed. Any help from members appreciated.


There are several options in the St. Ignace area. I've stayed at Straits State Park, it's a good place for 1-2 nights. I'll be staying at the St. Ignace KOA in October, haven't camped there since I was a kid (just a couple years ago







), but have driven through it within the last couple years and it looked nice.

One of my favorite campgrounds in the U.P. is Driftwood Shores Resort , a small private campground a few miles west of Manistique, MI. The campground is right on Lake Michigan, very pretty and peaceful setting. Water/electric hook-ups, WiFi access, immaculate bathrooms/showers.

Fayette State Park is about 40 miles west of Driftwood Shores. The old iron smelting town site is very interesting, there are some nice hiking trails, and the setting is beautiful. I've never stayed at the campground but have driven through it a couple times - it's on my list of places I'd like to camp at some day. It is a rustic campground, no hook-ups, has pit toilets, no dump station.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MrCanoeHead (Jul 3, 2006)

Luc & Betts said:


> Thanks for info, much appreciated. DW was asking what kind of restrictions will we face when crossing back into Canada. Do we need to make sure we have only certain foods??


Geez, in crossing back 3 times this year they never asked anything about food? Here's a section from the document at this link. There aren't the same restrictions as going into the US.
Canadian Border Services

Restrictions and duty on food products
Meat, eggs, dairy products, fresh fruits and
vegetables
The requirements, restrictions, and limits that apply to importing meat, eggs, dairy products, fresh fruits
and vegetables, and other food from around the world into Canada are complex. You can avoid
problems by not bringing such goods into Canada. You can import some meat and dairy products from
certain states in the United States. It is recommended that you contact a Canadian Food Inspection Agency
(CFIA) Import Service Centre before you bring them with you. There are limits on the quantity and/or
dollar value of certain food products you can bring into Canada free of duty, or that you can include in
your personal exemption. If you bring in quantities of these products over and above the established
limits, you will have to pay a high rate of duty (ranging from 150% to 300%).

Following are some examples of the limits that apply
to personal importations:
■ two dozen eggs;
■ $20 in value and 20 kilograms of dairy products (for example, cheese and butter);
■ three kilograms of margarine or butter substitutes;
14
■ 20 kilograms of edible meats and meat products, including turkey and chicken. Within this limit,
more restrictions apply from International Trade Canada (ITCan) as follows:
â€" a maximum of one whole turkey or 10 kilograms of turkey products; and
â€" a maximum of 10 kilograms of chicken; and
â€" a maximum of 10 kilograms of beef or veal.
Note
All meat and meat products have to be identified as
products of the United States.


----------



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Also would like any good CG sites anyone would have along Hwy 2 from the Soo to Idaho. We plan on going this way instead of Canada, know that way with eyes closed. Any help from members appreciated.


There are several options in the St. Ignace area. I've stayed at Straits State Park, it's a good place for 1-2 nights. I'll be staying at the St. Ignace KOA in October, haven't camped there since I was a kid (just a couple years ago







), but have driven through it within the last couple years and it looked nice.

One of my favorite campgrounds in the U.P. is Driftwood Shores Resort , a small private campground a few miles west of Manistique, MI. The campground is right on Lake Michigan, very pretty and peaceful setting. Water/electric hook-ups, WiFi access, immaculate bathrooms/showers.

Fayette State Park is about 40 miles west of Driftwood Shores. The old iron smelting town site is very interesting, there are some nice hiking trails, and the setting is beautiful. I've never stayed at the campground but have driven through it a couple times - it's on my list of places I'd like to camp at some day. It is a rustic campground, no hook-ups, has pit toilets, no dump station.

Enjoy your trip!








[/quote]

My navigator reminded me that we're taking Hwy 28 after we cross into MI and we'll stay on that until Wakefield MI. Brimley SP just might work into our plans if the timing is right. Are you familiar with any good CG along that route?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seem you have the food issue covered, so I'll just welcome you to our site.

Glad you found us!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Luc & Betts said:


> My navigator reminded me that we're taking Hwy 28 after we cross into MI and we'll stay on that until Wakefield MI. Brimley SP just might work into our plans if the timing is right. Are you familiar with any good CG along that route?


Newberry KOA is right on Hwy 28 near Newberry. Lots of trees and shaded sites, water/electric hook-ups, indoor heated pool/hot tub/sauna. Also home to a skunk that invited itself to dinner on a tenting trip several years ago - fortunately for all it chose to follow a trail of food back into the woods without incident - other than sacrificing a hobo dinner.









Wandering Wheels Campground is on Hwy 28 near Munising. It's been several years since I camped here, in a tent, but I remember it as being a nice campground.

Those are the two I can think of off the top of my head. I'll pull out the map tomorrow and take a look at your route in more detail, will let you know if I think of some more options.


----------



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> My navigator reminded me that we're taking Hwy 28 after we cross into MI and we'll stay on that until Wakefield MI. Brimley SP just might work into our plans if the timing is right. Are you familiar with any good CG along that route?


Newberry KOA is right on Hwy 28 near Newberry. Lots of trees and shaded sites, water/electric hook-ups, indoor heated pool/hot tub/sauna. Also home to a skunk that invited itself to dinner on a tenting trip several years ago - fortunately for all it chose to follow a trail of food back into the woods without incident - other than sacrificing a hobo dinner.









Wandering Wheels Campground is on Hwy 28 near Munising. It's been several years since I camped here, in a tent, but I remember it as being a nice campground.

Those are the two I can think of off the top of my head. I'll pull out the map tomorrow and take a look at your route in more detail, will let you know if I think of some more options.
[/quote]

Great







will add these to our potential sites to stop at.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Luc & Betts said:


> My navigator reminded me that we're taking Hwy 28 after we cross into MI and we'll stay on that until Wakefield MI. Brimley SP just might work into our plans if the timing is right. Are you familiar with any good CG along that route?


Newberry KOA is right on Hwy 28 near Newberry. Lots of trees and shaded sites, water/electric hook-ups, indoor heated pool/hot tub/sauna. Also home to a skunk that invited itself to dinner on a tenting trip several years ago - fortunately for all it chose to follow a trail of food back into the woods without incident - other than sacrificing a hobo dinner.









Wandering Wheels Campground is on Hwy 28 near Munising. It's been several years since I camped here, in a tent, but I remember it as being a nice campground.

Those are the two I can think of off the top of my head. I'll pull out the map tomorrow and take a look at your route in more detail, will let you know if I think of some more options.
[/quote]

Great







will add these to our potential sites to stop at.








[/quote]

OK, after looking at your route on the map, there are a couple more campgrounds I'm familiar with that might be good options for you. Michigamme Shores and Van Riper State Park are about 35-40 miles west of Marquette on Hwy. 41/28. I've stayed at Michigamme Shores, it's a nice private campground, on Lake Michigamme. Van Riper SP is also on Lake Michigamme, I haven't stayed there but did drive through and it looked nice.

Lake Gogebic State Park is south of 28, near Wakefield. I've never been there myself, but have heard that it is nice. Really, any of the state parks in the U.P. are good choices, unless you like full hook-ups. The state parks usually are electric only, with water fill and dump stations available.

Porcupine Mountains State Park is a beautiful area, but going there would take you a ways off your planned route, especially as the campgrounds are in the northern part of the park along Lake Superior.

Hope that helps, enjoy your trip!


----------



## Luc & Betts (Jul 6, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> My navigator reminded me that we're taking Hwy 28 after we cross into MI and we'll stay on that until Wakefield MI. Brimley SP just might work into our plans if the timing is right. Are you familiar with any good CG along that route?


Newberry KOA is right on Hwy 28 near Newberry. Lots of trees and shaded sites, water/electric hook-ups, indoor heated pool/hot tub/sauna. Also home to a skunk that invited itself to dinner on a tenting trip several years ago - fortunately for all it chose to follow a trail of food back into the woods without incident - other than sacrificing a hobo dinner.









Wandering Wheels Campground is on Hwy 28 near Munising. It's been several years since I camped here, in a tent, but I remember it as being a nice campground.

Those are the two I can think of off the top of my head. I'll pull out the map tomorrow and take a look at your route in more detail, will let you know if I think of some more options.
[/quote]

Great







will add these to our potential sites to stop at.








[/quote]

OK, after looking at your route on the map, there are a couple more campgrounds I'm familiar with that might be good options for you. Michigamme Shores and Van Riper State Park are about 35-40 miles west of Marquette on Hwy. 41/28. I've stayed at Michigamme Shores, it's a nice private campground, on Lake Michigamme. Van Riper SP is also on Lake Michigamme, I haven't stayed there but did drive through and it looked nice.

Lake Gogebic State Park is south of 28, near Wakefield. I've never been there myself, but have heard that it is nice. Really, any of the state parks in the U.P. are good choices, unless you like full hook-ups. The state parks usually are electric only, with water fill and dump stations available.

Porcupine Mountains State Park is a beautiful area, but going there would take you a ways off your planned route, especially as the campgrounds are in the northern part of the park along Lake Superior.

Hope that helps, enjoy your trip!








[/quote]

Thanks a bunch, this helps a lot. Electric only at SP no big deal, we have the same in Ontario parks and we stay at them a lot.


----------

